# Vic 2015 Xmas Case Swap - Recipe



## idzy (28/9/15)

With Yob spending some time with the little man, I thought it could be good for us to at least get a thread going for some comments. I am assuming Yob may have an idea of what he would like to brew, but what would the case swap be without a recipe thread? h34r:
:super: :kooi:


----------



## mmmyummybeer (28/9/15)

Sounds good Idzy. Always good hearing and discussing some good recipe ideas. Thought id note that the brewery has steam operated jackets to the mash/kettle, we have a seperate lauter tun. So step mashes are not a problem.


----------



## Grainer (28/9/15)

Pliny was awesome...
barleywine
Tropical stout 
Lichtenhainer 
Gose


----------



## Black n Tan (28/9/15)

Belgian Quad (dark strong)


----------



## Mardoo (28/9/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Blood Plum Belgian Quad (dark strong)


FTFY


----------



## Black n Tan (28/9/15)

That sounds delicious


----------



## idzy (1/10/15)

Grainer said:


> Pliny was awesome...


...we have been with the elder, maybe time for the younger? +1



Black n Tan said:


> Blood Plum Belgian Quad (dark strong)


um...+1


----------



## Mardoo (1/10/15)

Um, did you enjoy yourself?


----------



## idzy (1/10/15)

Absolutely


----------



## idzy (1/10/15)

We coukd do a candi syrup side brew


----------



## mmmyummybeer (9/10/15)

Blood plum Belgian quad does sound delicious. Any ideas where to source that amount of plums though. I do have some dark candi sugar as we use it in our Belgian which we could use.


----------



## Grainer (9/10/15)

the blood plums will probably just give it a harsh acidity.. you have to be careful how you use them


----------



## Black n Tan (9/10/15)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Blood plum Belgian quad does sound delicious. Any ideas where to source that amount of plums though. I do have some dark candi sugar as we use it in our Belgian which we could use.


 Unfortunately blood plum season is not until summer. Bugger. However we could always keep the wort in our no-chill containers until then and then ferment and add plums to the secondary?



Grainer said:


> the blood plums will probably just give it a harsh acidity.. you have to be careful how you use them


Care to elaborate or provide some more specific advice. Have you used them before?


----------



## MartinOC (9/10/15)

Since we've done some BIG mutha's in the past (& it being summer 'n' all), how's about something simple & summery-quaffer like a Weizen or Saison?

Edit: Are we talking about the main attraction here, or a side-show on our usual "Big-Rig" case-swap setup? Both??


----------



## Diesel80 (9/10/15)

MartinOC said:


> Since we've done some BIG mutha's in the past (& it being summer 'n' all), how's about something simple & summery-quaffer like a Weizen or Saison?


Like a 3PY?

Yeah I just made that TLA up.

3 ingredients plus yeast, actually not a bad topic for a thread.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Yob (9/10/15)

Right, I'll throw my hat in the ring too..

After some epic swap day brews going back a fair few in a row, I'd be very happy to run something simpler.. 

Bo Pils? 

Naturally if bandicoot want to go large and complex, I'm into it and will be on deck..


----------



## MartinOC (9/10/15)

Yob said:


> Right, I'll throw my hat in the ring too..
> 
> After some epic swap day brews going back a fair few in a row, I'd be very happy to run something simpler..
> 
> ...


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/10/15)

More than happy to go a simpler summer smasher, even though it's our system I'm pretty happy to hand it over to you guys for the day and beer choice wise I recon same as normal majority wins.


----------



## Yob (10/10/15)

I'll work up a preliminary recipe?


----------



## idzy (10/10/15)

Yob said:


> I'll work up a preliminary recipe?


Sounds good Yob.


----------



## Mardoo (11/10/15)

Into something lighter weight, but of course options occur to me. How about one foot in each camp? Schwarzbier?


----------



## Yob (27/10/15)

We need to wrap up a recipe and order ingredients gents. 

Let's call something, get it scaled and get the order in. I'm happy to organise the ingredients again if that's what we want to do


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/15)

Isn't B&T leading the charge on this? I thought we had a goer with the U-Flecku dark Pils clone?

Edit: On the same note, if we're to do T-Shirts, I'll need to firm-up the artwork & numbers required ASAP.


----------



## Black n Tan (27/10/15)

Yes happy to work up the recipe. Will give Yob a call after dinner if that suits.


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/15)

B&T - go DARK!!

From what I've read/seen, the recipe I put up for consideration doesn't get the real depth of blackness that the original has.

The original from Prague was extolled to me by Ken Duncan (ex-head brewer at the Redback brewery before it folded many years ago). He reckoned it was absolutely superb & a real surprise that such a dark beer could be so good & refreshing without any roast character.

In thee, I put my trust..... :beerbang:


----------



## Black n Tan (27/10/15)

MartinOC said:


> B&T - go DARK!!
> 
> From what I've read/seen, the recipe I put up for consideration doesn't get the real depth of blackness that the original has.
> 
> ...


Hmmm certainly a challenge. I have just tasted mine from the fermenter and there is roast there but I suspect it will dissipate sufficiently with lagering. I will check colour again tomorrow but I think it is very dark brown rather than black. Of course making adjustment to a recipe when you haven't tried the original is difficult, but I will look into it a bit further.


----------



## Black n Tan (27/10/15)

I have spoken with Yob and we will go with 800L at 70% efficiency. I will use my current recipe and liaise with Yob and Bandicoot Brewing to finalise the shopping list. We can tweak the details from there. I'll post details once confirmed with Bandicoot.


----------



## VP Brewing (27/10/15)

So lager yeast is the go? Putting in an order tomorrow so could add that to it.


----------



## Mardoo (27/10/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Hmmm certainly a challenge. I have just tasted mine from the fermenter and there is roast there but I suspect it will dissipate sufficiently with lagering. I will check colour again tomorrow but I think it is very dark brown rather than black. Of course making adjustment to a recipe when you haven't tried the original is difficult, but I will look into it a bit further.


Sinamar?


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/15)

So, should the T-Shirts be:

"Bummock at Bandicoot", or

"Bummock with Bandicoot"?

Can we use/incorporate their logo/artwork ('might be a good promo./gratuitous plug for them) for the shirts?

I assume that decision would be Tracey's?

How many are we looking-at?

Colour?


----------



## Mardoo (27/10/15)

I'd love to have their logo on it if they're game.

Not sure about which of the Bandicoot slogans, but it really should include "Dunk in the Trunk"


----------



## Black n Tan (27/10/15)

Mardoo said:


> Sinamar?


That is an option, not sure what others think? I loathe to change the amount of crystal or chocolate malt in an effort to chase colour. I think we stick with the recipe I posted above and if people want it darker then sinamar may be the answer.


----------



## Mardoo (27/10/15)

I'm firmly in the "colour don't matter" camp. For beer too.


----------



## Black n Tan (27/10/15)

Yes me too. People can always add sinamar at bottling if they want, so i think we go without it.


----------



## Yob (27/10/15)

Im all for keeping it simple, lets get an outputr volume = 800l?

Shirts defo a go, will speak to Tracy and Bruce tmoz to see if representation is permissable


----------



## MartinOC (28/10/15)

Hang on! Here's a thought:

I just noticed that they already have their own promo. shirts available. Maybe we just source some of theirs & have some extra printing done on them specially for the for this occasion?


----------



## Black n Tan (28/10/15)

MartinOC said:


> Hang on! Here's a thought:
> 
> I just noticed that they already have their own promo. shirts available. Maybe we just source some of theirs & have some extra printing done on them specially for the for this occasion?


Good idea.


----------



## Mardoo (28/10/15)

Be a good thing to use their shirts. I'm happy to advertise Bandicoot for all kinds of reasons. Love to see them on more shelves, particularly locally!


----------



## Yob (28/10/15)

it does however leave a logistical issue of firstly obtaining the shirts and then getting the print added in the next 4 weeks? Its certainly doable but we'd need to lock it all in reasonable quickly I should think


----------



## MartinOC (28/10/15)

Yob, can you find out how many shirts they've got & whether they're OK with us doing this first? Take it from there. I'll find out if we can get the extra printing done in the available time....and costs.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/10/15)

Has anyone had the original? Says here (http://www.praguebeergarden.com/czech-tours/post/u-fleku-brewery) you can only get it at the brewery. Oh how annoyed I am many moons back when I was in Europe not being as "into" beer as I am now, oh the missed opportunity.... did make it to Budvar and Urquell though..... Spose it's more reason to go again in the future!!


----------



## MartinOC (28/10/15)

Only person I know was Ken Duncan (see above). He reckoned it was F*%kin' fabulous. He also taught me how to swear & order beer in several different central-european languages. Lovely bloke...... :lol:

This is what the original looks like: http://www.praguebeergarden.com/images/uploads/travel/ufleku_14.jpg


----------



## Yob (28/10/15)

MartinOC said:


> Yob, can you find out how many shirts they've got & whether they're OK with us doing this first? Take it from there. I'll find out if we can get the extra printing done in the available time....and costs.


Spoke to Bruce last night, theyre cool with it all, I dunno how much space is on them though


----------



## MartinOC (28/10/15)

I can work-out the "space" for extra printing (already thought about it), 'just need available numbers of shirts & sizes so we can coordinate with the printing bloke.

Do you want me to talk to Bruce/Tracey directly before making any advance to the local printer?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/10/15)

MartinOC said:


> Only person I know was Ken Duncan (see above). He reckoned it was F*%kin' fabulous. He also taught me how to swear & order beer in several different central-european languages. Lovely bloke...... :lol:
> 
> This is what the original looks like: http://www.praguebeergarden.com/images/uploads/travel/ufleku_14.jpg


Amazeballs!


----------



## Black n Tan (1/11/15)

Just had a QC sample of the 'Do U Fleku' clone. Taste pretty good, the roast is pretty mld and will dissipate further with lagering. Colour seems pretty good, black (almost) with some ruby highlights. Recipe has been finalised (rounded to half/full sacks), just waiting to here from Yob regarding ordering of the ingredients.

Recipe: Do U Fleku? (920L)
Brewer: grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 920.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 56.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

200.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
100.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 44.4 % 
62.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 27.8 % 
37.50 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5 16.7 % 
12.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC Grain 6 5.6 % 
12.50 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7 5.6 % 
1400.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 12.0 IBUs 
250.00 g Hallertau Magnum [12.80 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 9 11.0 IBUs 
1400.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] -whirlpool Hop 10 6.9 IBUs 
200.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 11 - 
100g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 12 -


View attachment 84432


----------



## Yob (1/11/15)

I'll try and get onto that tonight, tmoz mate. 

Shouldn't be an issue.. Some may need to be sourced separate so we don't end up with shit tons of leftover, like the carapils, I don't think we want a full bag and then have to deal with the other 12kg


----------



## MartinOC (1/11/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Just had a QC sample of the 'Do U Fleku' clone. Taste pretty good, the roast is pretty mld and will dissipate further with lagering. Colour seems pretty good, black (almost) with some ruby highlights. Recipe has been finalised (rounded to half/full sacks), just waiting to here from Yob regarding ordering of the ingredients.
> 
> Recipe: Do U Fleku? (920L)
> Brewer: grant
> ...


Looks the Biz!



Yob said:


> I'll try and get onto that tonight, tmoz mate.
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue.. Some may need to be sourced separate so we don't end up with shit tons of leftover, like the carapils, I don't think we want a full bag and then have to deal with the other 12kg


We can always sell-off the leftovers...


----------



## Yob (1/11/15)

Can't be fucked to be honest, 

I'll get as much as I can at trade and order the rest from keg king or our new sponsor.. See if they can come to the party, do a double pickup on the one day


----------



## Black n Tan (1/11/15)

The carapils is probably unnecessary, so just up the pilsner by 12.5kg and leave out the carapils. We can make adjustments with the mash.


----------



## droid (1/11/15)

love the name Grant!


----------



## Yob (1/11/15)

Black n Tan said:


> The carapils is probably unnecessary, so just up the pilsner by 12.5kg and leave out the carapils. We can make adjustments with the mash.


I'll shoot you a PM


----------



## droid (3/11/15)

well as a non-attendee its really non of my business but this morning I wanted to do write something down thinking of Grants brew name

nothing meant by it, just thought you may enjoy it - spark some further ideas

We come from near and far
And over that way too
A band of brothers we are
Brothers who like to brew

We put together a style
To our hearts we know is true
And on one special day
Well, we all know what to do

The recipe may stay a secret
Bestowed upon a few
On this day will be one question
Do U Fleku too?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (22/12/15)

Finally pitched this onto a 1388 cake. Will probably cop a bit of sugar later on. OG was 1052. Tastes good.


----------



## Yob (26/12/15)

I pitched mine this morning... wasnt sposed to but an experiment went wrong..

Ive had spme 34/70 in the fridge FOR EVER (dry) and thought Id see how viable it was so put it into a flask... within 20 minutes it was climbing out the pyrex jug... never one to waste a good opportunity.. I pitched it onto a Fleku cube.. was 3 packets and given how it came to life Im pretty sure it'll go well enough..

are you happy now beer gods? Im fermenting a Lager.... :unsure:

Lucky I have some Hop Shots handy h34r:


----------



## AJ80 (29/12/15)

Lucky enough to snag 3 cubes of this, I'm going to take it three ways. First cube was just pitched with US05 and will be dry hopped with mandarina Bavaria, second cube will be fermented as is with w-34/70 (just pitched too) and the third will get some w-34/70 and will do something yet to be planned (maybe some fruit?) with it.


----------



## VP Brewing (29/12/15)

My first one got a 3L starter of wyeast Oktoberfest blend. It's been sitting at 1.020 for about a week and won't go any lower.... Not sure what the go is but never done lager before. Considering getting some other yeast in there to finish it off. I have WY3711 French saison and WY1272American ale.


----------



## Black n Tan (29/12/15)

VP Brewing said:


> My first one got a 3L starter of wyeast Oktoberfest blend. It's been sitting at 1.020 for about a week and won't go any lower.... Not sure what the go is but never done lager before. Considering getting some other yeast in there to finish it off. I have WY3711 French saison and WY1272American ale.


Yerr that seems to high. out of those two I would go 1272 to finish, as the saison will take it too low.


----------



## Grainer (29/12/15)

I lost one cube of mine...


----------



## mudd (29/12/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Yerr that seems to high. out of those two I would go 1272 to finish, as the saison will take it too low.


I'd consider leaving it VP up to you but you started out with a pretty high OG.


----------



## VP Brewing (29/12/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Yerr that seems to high. out of those two I would go 1272 to finish, as the saison will take it too low.


Just took some 1272 out of the freezer.


----------



## Black n Tan (29/12/15)

mudd said:


> I'd consider leaving it VP up to you but you started out with a pretty high OG.


I guess it depends on whether the OG was 1.052 (as one person measured) or 1.055 (as measured at the brewery). My previous clone went from 1.052 down to 1.013, so I think 1.020 is a little high and would be cloying. My personal preference would be to add an active starter of the originally pitched yeast to see if it will drop a few more points.


----------



## VP Brewing (29/12/15)

Thanks guys. I'm hoping I can get it down at least 5 more points. I've got some of the original yeast frozen so will get a 1L starter going from that.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/1/16)

Finally decided on what I'll do. Loved it so much I don't wanna F with it too much, so gonna do one cube with WLP802 and the other with WLP940 (something new I have been meaning to try and reckon it's perfect for this one). Hopefully have them pitched early Feb!


----------



## Yob (26/1/16)

so my brew has got down to about 1.017 and doesnt really want to budge, all the usual tricks deployed with little results.

What are others terminal gravities?


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/1/16)

I used wyeast Danish lager and also stopped at 1.017. The tast test was a smooth roast. Carbing up now. Works out to 5% and 69ish attenuation.


----------



## AJ80 (31/1/16)

Mine hit 1.016 with W34/70.


----------



## Black n Tan (1/2/16)

1.017 for me with Wyeast 2124. A little higher than I anticipated but it certainly tastes very nice and not sweet.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/2/16)

Kegged on Saturday and had family dinner tonight where we went through 3 litres of Fleku that wasn't even fully carbonated. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/16)

Gotta get off my ass and build my starters!!!


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/2/16)

I'll have to double check my notes when I get home but I used that German method where you build one starter. Made a starter enough for one cube. Aerated and pitched. I think around 16 hours later I then mixed in the second cube so that I ended up with two jerrys of 1 part wort and 1 part fermenting wort. It's the only way I can fit two FV's in my fridge. 5 days at 13C then rise to 18C for another 5 days, then -1C for 10 days and keg.

1 starter, 2 FV's ang kegs, 3 very happy consumers at dinner.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (2/2/16)

Mine finished at 1018 with wyeast 1388. It is carbed and ready to go. Early samples are very nice. Full bodied touch roasty not sweet. I'm planning on using it as a post cricket celebration ale on Saturday.


----------



## VP Brewing (15/2/16)

Just got back from a month in Cambodia so mine has been in the keg untouched for 6 weeks. Really good now and not even close to starting the other keg. Glad to hear that others had a high FG as well ( I was sure that I pitched the right amount of yeast but started to think I f'd it up).


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/2/16)

Looks the good VP!

I've just pitched mine with Budvar WLP802 yeast tonight, at 6C. Set fridge to 9C so will let it naturally rise to that overnight. Interested to see how the lag time goes with a cold pitch haven't employed this method before with lagers. I forgot to take a gravity sample though, will make sure I do with my second cube! Got a Mexican Lager WLP940 starter to build tomorrow night (got 1L settled in fridge, ready for a 2.5L final step). Keen to taste this it smelled amazeballs tipping the cube in.


PS. Yes I'm trying to flood the forum with the with 'amazeballs'.


----------



## AJ80 (26/3/16)

So my first two cubes have fermented out, bottle conditioned and sampled. First went straight up with W34/70 and the second with good old US-05 and dry hopped with Mandarina Bavaria. Surprisingly different beers with the ale version quite similar to a stout (pronounced roastyness) and the lager very clean and crisp. Quite happy with both to be honest and glad that they are so different. 

Now for the third cube...forgive me Black and Tan, but this was pitched last night with some WY3031 slurry (saison/Brett blend) and will eventually be aged on port soaked French oak for something a bit different. Have a fondness for dark/black saisons so keen to see how this will turn out in a few months.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/3/16)

Kegged my two last night also. Budvar yeast finished at 1.020 and the Mexican lager at 1.019. Tasted fantasmic. Carbing for 24 hours at 3bar in the hopes I get to have a sneaky sample tonight or tomorrow night before a lagering period in the keg for about a month.


----------



## AJ80 (18/4/16)

AJ80 said:


> Now for the third cube...forgive me Black and Tan, but this was pitched last night with some WY3031 slurry (saison/Brett blend) and will eventually be aged on port soaked French oak for something a bit different. Have a fondness for dark/black saisons so keen to see how this will turn out in a few months.


So 3.5 weeks later and the saison/Brett cube is down to 1.006 - take that unfermentable sugars!! Just started soaking some French oak in port and will add in a few days. The fruitiness from the Brett is melding with this beer really well and could end up being my favourite cube of the three I've fermented.


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> So, should the T-Shirts be:
> 
> "Bummock at Bandicoot", or
> 
> ...


Did we ever get a goer on these t-shirts? Just thinking as the next swap is nearly upon us?


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/7/16)

Sooooo, I've made a starter for this using WLP802. Going to put it down tonight. Having never fermenter a lager before, whats the go? Looks like 10-12 degrees for a week and then raise to 18 degrees for a week then cold crash?

Am I on the right track or is the raising to 18 unnecessary?

Cheers!


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/8/16)

Need a little help guys if I can.

I have been fermenting this with WLP802. Made a starter and according to Mr Malty I should have had enough yeast. Started at 1.052. It's been there for 2 weeks at 11 degrees but has only come down to 1.029. 4 days ago it was 1.032. So it looks like it is still coming down but slowly. Could it just be taking a while? 

Any steps I can take? More yeast, some gentle whirring, increasing temperature? Don't know what other information would be helpful.

Cheers!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/8/16)

Bump her up 3C and check again in about 3 days and see how it goes. That's probably most practical and likely to yield further attenuation IF the yeast is willing and able. Swirl the fermenter to stir the yeast up too.


----------



## AJ80 (2/8/16)

^ what he says, but don't be afraid to take the temperature up to 16-18C (I do this for all of my lagers).


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/8/16)

Thanks guys. I'll give a swirl and bump it up and cross fingers and toes.


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/8/16)

Thanks guys. I'll give a swirl and bump it up and cross fingers and toes.


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/8/16)

What DJ and AJ said, but rack it off in another 10 days, and continue to lager at 3-4c for a while.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/10/16)

My Mexican lager of this is done [emoji24], think only 1/3rd of my other keg left... I will brew this again I loved it!!! 
Was the carapils dropped? It was a very foamy/heady brew so if carapils was used it could be dropped.


----------

